# Convert USB flash drive to 3.5mm jack



## pebbleboy (Sep 11, 2011)

I have music on a USB flash drive and my car's audio system has a 3.5mm input for IPOD or other MP3 players. Is there a converter available so I can play the music off the flash drive?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry, but no. At least not as a simple adapter.
Reading and making sense out of the data in a flash drive requires a fair bit of sophisticated electronics. A computer has this and so do audio devices that have a USB port. You cars audio system does not have a USB port, thus showing it lacks this capability.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think this may be what you are after

Amazon.com: In-Car MP3 Player & Wireless FM Radio Transmitter for USB Flash Drive & SD Card with 12V Lighter Plug: Electronics


----------

